# Any books in Greek?



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Hello,
I searched the internet but couldnt find any books, just some pdf copies of books.
Would anyone know if there are any actual books written in greek for the kindle?

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, this is hard for me to answer without it sounding self-promo, but I'm going to try to get the info out there.  I did a short story in Greek for Kindle and when I uploaded it, Amazon does say it doesn't support the Greek character set.  Strangely, it uploads fine and it's been checked on Kindle and does show the characters correctly.  On smashwords, there are at least two short stories in Greek--although I have had at least one reader report that on Sony, which supposedly supports Greek, doesn't always render the characters correctly.

So, to answer your question, Amazon, at last check doesn't officially support the Greek character set, but is planning to.  That does not mean there are not books out there, however.  I do not know how to tell you to search for them because Greek isn't officially supported!!!

I *think* one of the short stories available for Kindle VIA smashwords is called Deadish or Dead ish in English.  (It's not my short.)  I don't know if there is a language search on Smashwords, but you might have better luck looking there for Greek books or stories.  I'm going to head over there and see if I can find the other story that I saw that was translated into Greek.  If I can't find it, I can contact the translator (I think I know the person who did it) and see if she has the link!!!

Maria


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

The Bible,possibly?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay! I found the other short story via my buddy. Here is the info:



> Here's the link for it on smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19424 . It was supposed to be on amazon too, but sometimes it appears sometimes not, who knows what the problem is.
> 
> Unfortunately not much else is available in greek on amazon as far as I know.
> 
> ...


You can use the free tool Calibre to do conversions from ePub to mobi, so that might be helpful for you. If I can help further, let me know!!!

Maria


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I know it's not written in Greek, but it has references to Greece and talks about a Greek family, if you wanted to try [amazonsearch]For The Love Of Cyprus: A Tale of Love, War and Honor. [Kindle Edition]
Khloë Kamalis[/amazonsearch]


----------

